# Our newest Champion. YAY Naomi!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is glorious in her dress up! It is a little sad to think it is all gone, but I bet the tom boy in her is very happy to roll in the dirt.


Congratulations


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

I would love to see her new look....mud and all!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is just gorgeous !

Do you find that most dogs are happy to be clipped down or does it depend on the dog ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s a real beauty and I can’t wait to see her in her new tomboy clip.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! Naomi is lovely. On top of just being pretty, it looks like she has an exceptionally good front. Most of your dogs seem to be very well built, something that is becoming rare.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Please forgive her horrid topknot. Her groomer harvested switches from her topknot and neck for other show dogs and it left her with next to no length. She should look pretty again in about two months. I was not going to let anyone see her until she looked fabulous in her pet trim, but it is what it is, and she thinks she looks magnificent.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She's gorgeous, and very happy. Do I recall Naomi is the one who is also a very special genetic outlier?


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

She is very pretty. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing the before and after clip photos.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Naomi is absolutely beautiful, great photo shoot! I love her new carefree look too, she's gorgeous either way.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Streetcar said:


> She's gorgeous, and very happy. Do I recall Naomi is the one who is also a very special genetic outlier?


No, her genetics are decent, but she is not an outlier. But, bred to the right boy, she will likely produce some outliers.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Naomi is a beauty and so glad that she now gets to play in the dirt and get muddy and just be a dog for awhile.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now THAT is beautiful conformation under all the hair! Looks like you have an 'Apricot' line just as beautiful as your 'Red' line LOL! I would love to see a pic of Pearl and Naomi side by side! Wouldn't they make a beautiful brace?!!!! sighhhhhh............:love2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now THAT is beautiful conformation under all the hair! Looks like you have an 'Apricot' line just as beautiful as your 'Red' line LOL! I would love to see a pic of Pearl and Naomi side by side! Wouldn't they make a beautiful brace?!!!! sighhhhhh............:love2:


I will try, after Nay's topknot grows a bit, to get a photo with all the girlies who live with me. We have all the shades in the spectrum. Thanks for your kindness. When you see Olivia, Pearly's daughter...now THAT would be a brace. They are so similar, except for their tail sets, that even we get confused and some days call the Pearl 1 and Pearl 2. And Livy is a deeper shade of apricot. But VERY similar. Nay is our pipsqueak. She is about 21" at the shoulder. A little pocket rocket...lol!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, I love the intimate photos the best. Oh I would love to see a brace. I've seen a few over the last year, but never poodles.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is glorious! Love her size......exactly the same size as my lovely Iris was. Perfectly portable poodles!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Please forgive her horrid topknot. Her groomer harvested switches from her topknot and neck for other show dogs and it left her with next to no length. She should look pretty again in about two months. I was not going to let anyone see her until she looked fabulous in her pet trim, but it is what it is, and she thinks she looks magnificent.


I think I am falling in love :act-up:
I agree with her, she does look magnificent, and free to be!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations your latest championship. She is beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This camed up in my FB memories today and touched my heart. Naomi and Mama Journey. xoxo


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This camed up in my FB memories today and touched my heart. Naomi and Mama Journey. xoxo


What a sweet photo and a wonderful memory.


----------

